# Loreal true match shade finder!



## MAC addict (May 1, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I was seeing the video of Loreal true match and they were telling abt this true match shade finder..it is like a chart which has all the shades...we can match this by placing the chart on our skin...the shade which matches correctly is our correct match..have u seen this chart...is this available in all drugstores like walmart,walgreens,etc?


----------



## user3 (May 1, 2006)

Not seen a chart but they have these transparent swatches. You just place them over your skin and which ever one blends in with your skintone is your correct color.

From what I hear some people have to custom mixing. They use 2 colors to get the correct color. The transparent swatches show you what the colors look like mixed.


----------



## MAC addict (May 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Not seen a chart but they have these transparent swatches. You just place them over your skin and which ever one blends in with your skintone is your correct color.

From what I hear some people have to custom mixing. They use 2 colors to get the correct color. The transparent swatches show you what the colors look like mixed._

 
 Thanks!


----------



## BlahWah (May 1, 2006)

I found it as an insert in a magazine when it was first launched. It was neat holding up the swatches against your skin to see which one "melted" in, but I didn't find them to be quite accurate.  I went with the one it suggested for me, W2 I think, but I could tell from looking at the bottle it'd be too light for me, and I was right!  I looked kinda ghostly (good thing it was winter!) but didn't want to invest in another bottle esp. cuz it was to be for my wedding and someone had just told me about MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I've heard some people finding their "true match" and loving it though, but just thought I'd share my experience. HTH!


----------



## J-Anne (May 9, 2006)

i saw one of those swatches at a target or something.. and i'm paler than the palest color swatch they had.. and i tested the tannest part of me...


----------



## vintage queen (May 21, 2006)

yeah, definitely know the feeling.
most of the true match stuff is way too dark.


----------



## REYNALD0C (May 23, 2006)

I saw those charts! They help alot, they helped me and my sister find my perfect shade! Once I put it on it disappears!  Its pretty easy to understand.  It has three sections then shows what looks good blahh blahh then you just have to find the number.


----------



## calliestar (May 25, 2006)

I saw one of these at a Target and it did help reaffirm my suspicion that I have neutral undertones.  I haven't bought the powder yet to see if it's really teh right color though.  I guess I should pick it up next time I'm at a drugstore just for experiment's sake.


----------



## clairelfhs02 (May 31, 2006)

I'm usually kind of against drugstore foundation (because you can't try before you buy and you never know if you're going to buy the right color), but I tried the True Match foundation and it's probably one of the best foundations I have. I actually like it better than some high-end foundations. I guess this is a good product if you're able to find a color that works for you.


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 31, 2006)

Mary Kay has one too! They have for years.


----------

